# Just ordered WD 1TB Black!



## kenkickr (Oct 20, 2008)

I debated over the samsung and WD Black for quite some time but finally settled on the black just because I've had good luck with WD in the past and never tried Samsung.  When I get it I'll throw up a little review if that's cool.


----------



## Lillebror (Oct 20, 2008)

I was thinking about buying one of those! Tell me how it is, when you get it up and running


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 20, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 22, 2008)

awww the f1 is much faster...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice! How much $$ ken?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 22, 2008)

I had the mouse over the F1 but just couldn't convince myself to go for it so reviews that I read had the WD Black as the next best thing, sometimes better.  It was 149.99 off of newegg since early yesterday I went to best buy and the price about choked me and killed me...225.99 w/o tax.  It should be here Thursday so probably sometime next week is when I'll throw up a little review for those that are interested.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 24, 2008)

I just received the drive last night so opened the package this morning and thought I'd show some pics of the drive.  I'll probably, hopefully, have a little review up by Mon or Tues.  Here you go.

Couple shots of the top:










Here is a shot of the interface.  As you can see there is no Molex connection.  





(I'm sure some of you are wondering about the pinik ribbon.  I believe it's National Breast Cancer month and my girlfriend made me wear it today.  It's for a good cause so I'd thought I'd share with everyone else.)


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> (I'm sure some of you are wondering about the pinik ribbon.  I believe it's National Breast Cancer month and my girlfriend made me wear it today.  It's for a good cause so I'd thought I'd share with everyone else.)



good for you, did you know men could get breast cancer too ? 

So you better wear that to promote research in this field


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> did you know men could get breast cancer too ?


So there is a chance my titties have to be amputated at a certain point in time?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 24, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So there is a chance my titties have to be amputated at a certain point in time?



WTF? 

But I must admit that did make me LOL a little. 

@kenkickr

Once you get that mini-review up PM me the link k?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So there is a chance my titties have to be amputated at a certain point in time?



No we have a set of monkeys that will suck all the bad crap out of them for you these days.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> No we have a set of monkeys that will suck all the bad crap out of them for you these days.



Wouldn't letting monkeys suck my titties make me a pervert?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I was thinking about buying 3 of these for RAID 5, I was debating between these and the Seagates.  Then Seagate released the 1.5TB drive for only slightly more, so I'll be picking up 3 of those instead.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> Wouldn't letting monkeys suck my titties make me a pervert?



If letting monkeys suck on your titties isn't right, then I don't want to be right.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> WTF?
> 
> But I must admit that did make me LOL a little.
> 
> ...



I will definitely do that for ya.


----------



## Grimskull (Oct 24, 2008)

i cant see pics!! 

Eh i heard before some men were diagnosed with breast cancer and had to have tumors removed and stuff! Not nice!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 25, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Wouldn't letting monkeys suck my titties make me a pervert?



No because it's medical related


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 25, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Wouldn't letting monkeys suck my titties make me a pervert?



Not if its in teh name of science, monkeys can suck away


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 28, 2008)

I was going to do comparisons with my Seagate 500Gb 7200.10 drive but I was in such a hurry to install the drive and watch Nightmare on Elm St Part 3 I forgot to pull the snips I took.  Here are some of HDtune and HDTach.

HDTune





HDTach 8Mb run





HDTach 32Mb run





In all honesty my system feels so damn fluid and quick.  If interested I'll throw some game load times up when I get a chance...tomorrow.

Update:  Noise:  Compared to my Seagate 500Gb 7200.10 this WD is much quieter and right now I have the case open.  Multitasking seems a little snappier but I truely can't test it out since I don't have a copy of WorldBench which is great for some real world testing.  I installed Dead Space this morning and later will install Crysis Warhead to see what the load times are like.


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 28, 2008)

nice, been wondering how those compare to my WD 640GB.  I just ran an 8mb test in hdtach, got 92.1mb/s and 12.4ms


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 28, 2008)

All the test are on the AMD SB600 SATA so I wonder if the SB750 would perform much better.  I need to get a new board but right now my daughters X-mas is more important so hopefully after the holidays are over I can swap this board out.


----------



## Kumitsu (Oct 28, 2008)

are those tests done in Raid 0 ?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 28, 2008)

No, this is a single drive.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

i can compair with my F1 1TB i got like a week ago 



Solaris17 said:


> short test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 28, 2008)

ive got the mybook version dont know if its the same drive in side but hasnt failed me yet and its full 99% and i have had problems with wd before and love samsung hence i have a few! before anyone says i know that being a my book performance is like only 10% of the drive. but the wear factor is the same!


----------

